# Adam Hansen's (Columbia) TdF power data



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm not sure how many people have seen this, but it's new to me. Adam Hansen raced for Team Columbia this year at the TdF. I'm willing to bet my bike that he's clean. He's 6'1" and 74kg. Here are the racing numbers:

-Functional Threshold Power (60min) – 418watts (5.65w/kg!!!!)
-Hardest Stage: Stage 17- Alp d huez- 392 TSS (6hrs up D'Huez)
-Highest Five Second power: Stage 11- 1211 watts (16.36w/kg..and he isn't a sprinter!)
-Highest Sixty Minute Normalized Power: Stage 8 411 watts (try doing 98% of your FTP in a 4hr long race!)

-Average Normalized Power for entire Tour: 313 watts (this is 112% of my own FTP...and he averaged this during the whole tour)
-Total Training Stress Score for Tour: 5687 TSS
-Total time: 96 hours of racing!
-Time Spent in Threshold zone: 12 hours, 21 minutes
-Average speed: 21.7 mph (including the mountains)

http://blog.trainingpeaks.com/2008/07/2008-tour-de-france-review-of-adam-hansens-srm-data.html

Holy crap. My highest TSS for one day was 362 in 5hrs of riding up a mountain and that pretty much did me in for a long time. I couldn't do 400TSS on the 17th stage of a 21 stage tour, let along live to tell about it.

Cheers.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

iliveonnitro said:


> I'm not sure how many people have seen this, but it's new to me. Adam Hansen raced for Team Columbia this year at the TdF. I'm willing to bet my bike that he's clean. He's 6'1" and 74kg. Here are the racing numbers:
> 
> -Functional Threshold Power (60min) – 418watts (5.65w/kg!!!!)
> -Hardest Stage: Stage 17- Alp d huez- 392 TSS (6hrs up D'Huez)
> ...


All those numbers mean absolutely nothing to me. I still use an Avocet 30.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

meh...

Total time: 96 hours of racing!

Time spent NOT pedaling: 17hours, 39 minutes.

If they ever have a 5 man relay at least I know I could be a member on a world class team. 

Actually I find this interesting because my "coach" insists on peddling at all times as it's supposedly better on your muscles. Not convinced one way or another.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

BassNBrew said:


> Actually I find this interesting because my "coach" insists on peddling at all times as it's supposedly better on your muscles. Not convinced one way or another.


In Joe Friel's 'Cyclist Training Bible' it says most road race winners don't pedal i think 1/5 of the time.

But those numbers are crazy.... i'm jealous


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

That is absolutely phenomenal. I'm in total awe.

I wonder how much time he spent at the front.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

For me, what's impressive isn't necessarily the power output but the fact that he can ride at that level almost everyday for 3 weeks (270TSS daily average).


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

BassNBrew said:


> Time spent NOT pedaling: 17hours, 39 minutes.
> 
> Actually I find this interesting because my "coach" insists on peddling at all times as it's supposedly better on your muscles. Not convinced one way or another.


Your coach is right, except in races. There, drafting in the pack, pedalling less means that you are saving more energy for when you do need to pedal. Save it for when it counts.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Cruzer2424 said:


> That is absolutely phenomenal. I'm in total awe.
> 
> I wonder how much time he spent at the front.


I wonder what Cancellara's numbers were during his pulls and also during his TT win and Olympic 3rd place road race!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

interesting - do these guys lose their top end power with all the focus on work around threshold? His 5 second max only puts him in the cat 4-3 category in a Coggan power profile, but there must be times when he's going full out leading out etc. He'd have to get another 500 watts to be up into the top end of a 5 second power profile.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Coggan's power profile sheet tends to really skew things as it uses track cyclists in the data as well. There are a lot of amateur track cyclists with much higher 5 second (to 5min) power than your average pro road cyclist.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Oct 3, 2007)

To say it's humbling is an understatement. These guys aren't just extraordinarily devoted cyclists who train hard - they're gifted. They've been screened by a relentless process of selection until the ordinary humans are filtered out, leaving only the exceptional. It's nice to believe that any one of us can be anything we set our minds to; all we need is to want it bad enough, but it's just not so.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> interesting - do these guys lose their top end power with all the focus on work around threshold? His 5 second max only puts him in the cat 4-3 category in a Coggan power profile, but there must be times when he's going full out leading out etc. He'd have to get another 500 watts to be up into the top end of a 5 second power profile.


Hansen (like Hincapie) isn't a leadout man, there is no reason for them to do a full on sprint. That is André Greipel's job.

Usually the Columbia team helps reel in the break near the end. It keeps a high tempo for the last ~10km, this is among Hansen's jobs. If Bradley Wiggins is there, he takes over for the near end. Greipel is Cavendish's lead guy. I'm curious to know the 30s power he is putting out. Probably something ridiculous like 1300w. I'm sure his 5s power is damn close to Cavendish.


----------



## spox (May 10, 2002)

Not that special numbers. Of course amount of TSS and total time is great, but..I bet his 5 sec is bit bigger if he really goes fore it, but his role in this case must have been something else than last leadout man. 

He is quite big for a stage racer, big shoulders too so his frontal area is bit upper side and for bigger person those averages are normal.


----------



## auk (Mar 4, 2008)

Yet, when presented with the Landis numbers from his turnaround stage, you all would put him on the cross.


----------



## Andrew Coggan (Apr 25, 2007)

function said:


> Coggan's power profile sheet tends to really skew things as it uses track cyclists in the data as well.


Or you could say that it's those dang roadies who really skew things at longer durations.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

auk said:


> Yet, when presented with the Landis numbers from his turnaround stage, you all would put him on the cross.


Last I checked, the power profiling chart doesn't cover 5.5hr epic solo breakaways from the peloton in a mountain stage after losing 8min on the previous stage.


----------



## PhatTalc (Jul 21, 2004)

auk said:


> Yet, when presented with the Landis numbers from his turnaround stage, you all would put him on the cross.


 The reason Floyd was "crucified" was that his body was jacked up on PEDs. Most knowledgeable people know that his power profile alone was not unusual- but taken in the context of the previous day it looks suspect. Add in the positive test...


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

PhatTalc said:


> The reason Floyd was "crucified" was that his body was jacked up on PEDs. Most knowledgeable people know that his power profile alone was not unusual- but taken in the context of the previous day it looks suspect. Add in the positive test...


Man, you just had to bring up the fact that he had synthetic testosterone in his system...

I remember that too - hearing Allen Lim say that his power readings from the day before the epic day weren't that unusual either.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> interesting - do these guys lose their top end power with all the focus on work around threshold? His 5 second max only puts him in the cat 4-3 category in a Coggan power profile, but there must be times when he's going full out leading out etc. He'd have to get another 500 watts to be up into the top end of a 5 second power profile.


Somehow I doubt that just because he didn't, it doesn't mean he can't.


----------

